# Peeing kills grasa?



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Molly is female and 9 months old. We just started to wonder if her peeing is killing the grass....sure does look like it. Anyone know if this could be the cause?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Yup. It happens! I think it's caused by the nitrogen in the urine. There are a lot of dogs in my building and there are two spots where everyone takes their dogs to go potty--and you can definitely tell where they are.

If you're worried about the appearance of your lawn, I know my friend always tries to dilute out the spot where his dog just went pee with a watering can, and he says it helps.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's right -- dog pee kills grass! But just like redrover said, if you wash down the area with a generous amount of water, you can avoid the grass die-off. Keep a bucket or hose handy. 

I've always thought that if you have a dog, it's best not to care too much about the landscaping. The flowers in my flower beds are always in danger of being trampled by a chipmunk-hunting dog, but I've finally learned to put more flowers in big pots and set them around. Willie ignores them completely, and I get to have my flower fix.


----------



## welovezoey (Jun 18, 2009)

it sure does! when zoey pees it killes the grass and when she poops it helps it. so in are yard there are really tall, green spots and spots where the grass is totally brown!


----------



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks folks...that's what I thought.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

;D


----------

